# so here's the latest on the BMW "sport silencer" in the ETK



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I looked through the tail pipes of my stock muffler a week or so back and discovered that our stock mufflers *are already a straight through design*. I even shoved a garden hose all the way through the left tail pipe (right one is obstructed by the valve).

from what I have gathered, there are at least two different mufflers for rhe 325/330.

so anyway, the 325 comes with a muffler that doesn't have the tail pipe valve or the chrome tips.

the 330 has chrome tips and the tail pipe valve.

at the very least, I believe the sports silencer is a 325 muffler with chrome tips welded on. it's already a straight through design so if the sports muffler is any better than the stock one, it must have larger diameter tubing. for 330 owners with the tail pipe valve, loosing the valve alone should reduce the back pressure slightly. I still feel that there is something more to this muffler though.

in order to take this any further, I'd need to see one of thes mufflers in person and see if the pipes are any bigger.

18-10-0-026-767 - 330 "sports silencer" (listed for all 325/330 except convertible)


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *I looked through the tail pipes of my stock muffler a week or so back and discovered that our stock mufflers are already a straight through design. I even shoved a garden hose all the way through the left tail pipe (right one is obstructed by the valve).
> 
> from what I have gathered, there are at least two different mufflers for rhe 325/330.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!! :thumb:

Please keep us updated.

Btw, How much do the Dinan springs lower your car. I want better control in the twisties and already have the sways, but I HATE the slammed look. Can you tell me if your rear wheels are up inside the wheel well? :dunno:

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Have you guys checked out that BMW trailer in the ETK? That is cool! Would love to own one, but at $6500, I think I'll wait...


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

*Actually,...*

some 325i's come with chrome tips as well as other 330i chrome treatments. My 325xi wagon came with chrome trim pieces (i.e. exhaust, window trim, kidney grill). Manual xi's also share same make of tranmission (but different model number) as manual 330i's, according to Bentley manual. Not sure aboiut the tail-pipe valve though.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

My 2002 325xi has chromed tips also.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Wagons come with all exterior 330 bits (chrome kidney slats, painted hood louver, painted trunk/hatch handle lip, chrome window surrounds) except for the Ti headlight inserts, and the chrome exhaust tips were an on-again off-again thing. I know early MY01 wagons had it, but it was deleted at some point, as mine didn't have it, as well as most other 325iTs I've seen.

And my browsing through the ETK shows that 325xi (and presumably xiT) have the muffler valve that other 325s lack.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: so here's the latest on the BMW "sport silencer" in the ETK*



TD330ci said:


> *Btw, How much do the Dinan springs lower your car. I want better control in the twisties and already have the sways, but I HATE the slammed look. Can you tell me if your rear wheels are up inside the wheel well? :dunno: *


it only lowered the car about 1/8" (measuring from teh center of the roundel on the wheel to the fender lip) which is not even really enough to be noticible. then again, I haven' compared it side by side with another car.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Have you guys checked out that BMW trailer in the ETK? That is cool! Would love to own one, but at $6500, I think I'll wait... *


hehehehe I have a subaru forester eith a trailer hitch for that.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Wagons come with all exterior 330 bits (chrome kidney slats, painted hood louver, painted trunk/hatch handle lip, chrome window surrounds) except for the Ti headlight inserts, and the chrome exhaust tips were an on-again off-again thing. I know early MY01 wagons had it, but it was deleted at some point, as mine didn't have it, as well as most other 325iTs I've seen.
> 
> And my browsing through the ETK shows that 325xi (and presumably xiT) have the muffler valve that other 325s lack. *


the ETK shows one part number for 325 cars up to 9/01 and a different part number for cars produced after 9/01.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Wagons come with all exterior 330 bits (chrome kidney slats, painted hood louver, painted trunk/hatch handle lip, chrome window surrounds) except for the Ti headlight inserts, and the chrome exhaust tips were an on-again off-again thing. I know early MY01 wagons had it, but it was deleted at some point, as mine didn't have it, as well as most other 325iTs I've seen.
> 
> And my browsing through the ETK shows that 325xi (and presumably xiT) have the muffler valve that other 325s lack. *


Kaz: I saw an alpine white 2002 kaz-movile on the highway today. it looked pretty good.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *
> 
> Kaz: I saw an alpine white 2002 kaz-movile on the highway today. it looked pretty good.  *[/QUOTE
> 
> I've yet to see an 02 wagon. I want to see how the taillights look, as I've seen 3 different photos and they all look different. I wanna see if I can swap out the bulb holder and get it to light up like a E39 wagon.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

it was in oncomming traffic so I only saw ye front.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 31st330i said:
> ...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

FWIW, my salesman said the 330 exhaust was designed in a wind tunnel. Don't know if it's possible to improve on perfection.:angel: I like the sound of my 02 330 exhaust.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

agreed, the stock muffler is pretty good and i like the way it sounds as well. I'm hoping this optional OEM muffler is even better but I may end up throwing in the towel on this project if I can't verify that the sports muffler is any better.


----------



## JK (Mar 1, 2002)

The way a straight through muffler works is: The pipe inside the muffler housing is perforated at the inlet end and since even a straight pipe has some backpressure, some of the exhaust gases pass through the perfs. They then travel through a series of baffles and rejoin the gases in the pipe through additional perforations toward the exit side of the muffler. they are now out-of-phase with the main flow and this is what create a degree of backpressure since the out-of-phase flow is putting the brakes on the total flow. It also reduces noise. I would assume the Sport Muffler has a different perf and baffle setup. A larger diameter inside pipe would not help if the exit pipes are the same diameter as the stock muffler.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

thanks for the tidbit. that explains some of the cutaway pictures I've seen where the OEM muffler is actually a stack of perforated tubes welded together. 

so what does say about aftermarket mufflers which are essentially just perforate pipes through a packed can. except for maybe supersprint, I don't think there's any sort of bafeling outside of the perforated tubing. the only differences that I can tell then are the length and diameter of the muffler can itself.


----------



## JK (Mar 1, 2002)

I think you're right - most of the aftermarket performance mufflers probably have no baffling - that's why they're usually a little louder. Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference until you run into the natural resonance range of the engine - then some of the exhausts can drive you nuts - especially if it occurs near cruising speed. The factory engineers spend hours tuning out these "hot spots." 

I know the 1960's Porsche 911 factory sports muffler just had a few less baffles. Even better, it had a side outlet like the stock exhaust for street driving and two flanged, pretty much unsilenced outlets with threaded cap-off plates you could remove for track days!


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

short of just taking a chance and ordering one, I don't know what to think. I emailed BMWNA through the owner's circle and they simply replied with "...ask the service manager at your local dealership...."

owner's circle has not been able to answer any question I've sent in and they bungled my steering retrofit and caused me to wait like 6 months in total from first being "put on the list" until time of actual installation. what a complete waste of time, that site.


----------



## JK (Mar 1, 2002)

Keep us posted. BTW, are there any copies of the ETK and/or service manual CD available for a reasonable price? I know a lot of E46 types have CD burners...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Perhaps the most bogus statement I have heard from a salesman. Maybe he meant the aerodynamics of the CAR was designed in the wind tunnel.



ObD said:


> *FWIW, my salesman said the 330 exhaust was designed in a wind tunnel. Don't know if it's possible to improve on perfection.:angel: I like the sound of my 02 330 exhaust. *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Good observation.

Also to note that the spacings of the perforated holes and how these holes are punched will affect the back pressure too. If the holes are punched "in", away from muffler housing, this kind of manufacturing process can create blurrs, which will induce eddy currents when exhaust gases flow through the pipes. Perferably, the holes should be punched "out" towards the housing. The spacing on the other hand is a lot tricker. But it will definitely define the note of the exhaust. Think of the perforations as a flute. Depending on where you choose to cover the holes, a different tone will be produced. 



JK said:


> *The way a straight through muffler works is: The pipe inside the muffler housing is perforated at the inlet end and since even a straight pipe has some backpressure, some of the exhaust gases pass through the perfs. They then travel through a series of baffles and rejoin the gases in the pipe through additional perforations toward the exit side of the muffler. they are now out-of-phase with the main flow and this is what create a degree of backpressure since the out-of-phase flow is putting the brakes on the total flow. It also reduces noise. I would assume the Sport Muffler has a different perf and baffle setup. A larger diameter inside pipe would not help if the exit pipes are the same diameter as the stock muffler. *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Huh?? Did you ask your local dealer about the parts then? I thought you posted some of the quotes a while back? 



31st330i said:


> *short of just taking a chance and ordering one, I don't know what to think. I emailed BMWNA through the owner's circle and they simply replied with "...ask the service manager at your local dealership...."
> 
> owner's circle has not been able to answer any question I've sent in and they bungled my steering retrofit and caused me to wait like 6 months in total from first being "put on the list" until time of actual installation. what a complete waste of time, that site. *


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Perhaps the most bogus statement I have heard from a salesman. Maybe he meant the aerodynamics of the CAR was designed in the wind tunnel. *


or maybe he meant that the muffler was designed on a flow bench..??


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Also to note that the spacings of the perforated holes and how these holes are punched will affect the back pressure too. If the holes are punched "in", away from muffler housing, this kind of manufacturing process can create blurrs, which will induce eddy currents when exhaust gases flow through the pipes. Perferably, the holes should be punched "out" towards the housing. The spacing on the other hand is a lot tricker. But it will definitely define the note of the exhaust. Think of the perforations as a flute. Depending on where you choose to cover the holes, a different tone will be produced. *


the holes looked pretty smoothly made. I suppose that they could use something like a piece of wood in the center when punching holes form the outside. that would prevent dimples. then again, perhaps they're emplying some other technology (maybe even laser?) where they don't need to "punch" holes.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Huh?? Did you ask your local dealer about the parts then? I thought you posted some of the quotes a while back? *


yup, quote from pacificbmw was like $398 and the quote from my local dealer was $500. I knew the local dealer would try to honk me but I was really just trying to get more information. I guess he just tagged the items in the ETK and hit print so it was easy to just hand me the quote.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Here are some pics of this OEM sport silencer. Courtesy of FLBEARCUB from E46f.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Sweet, I like that . How much and does he say there is any sound difference?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd suggest you check out E46f.  Not sure if there is any huge difference. What I do know is that the ETK has a bunch of hidden treasures for the US market. You just have to seek out the good ones... 



TD330ci said:


> *Sweet, I like that . How much and does he say there is any sound difference?
> 
> *


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

The dealer I buy parts from ordered the wrong muffler for one our customers cars.

It lists for $675.00.

It's going back to the dealer and was not installed so I do not know how it sounds.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

as I mentioned in teh E46 fanatics thread....

-this muffler can be had from one of the online dealers for sub-$400

-in the posted pics, the core tubes (going through the muffler) appear to be of a larger diameter than those of the stock muffler. this combined with removal of the flapper valve will likely reduce back pressure.

to anyone who wants to take the plunge first, please post feedback (side by side pics, core tube diameter vs. stock, increase in sound, HP etc.).


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

*The price I got was $484 not $398*



> yup, quote from pacificbmw was like $398 and the quote from my local dealer was $500. I knew the local dealer would try to honk me but I was really just trying to get more information. I guess he just tagged the items in the ETK and hit print so it was easy to just hand me the quote.
> 
> 31st330i, yo mentioned you got the quote for $398?? by whom. I will like to upgrade my exhaust with for a nicer tone and looks (3inch pipes). I called and the guy told me it retails for $675 minus discount is $498.95 plus shipping !! :yikes:
> 
> Do you know the persons name to get it for $398


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

It looks as if the tips come str8 out instead of at an angle like the stock 330 muffler. Does it sit lower in the brackets to compensate for this. I really like those tips and the fact that it is OEM makes it all the better!! :thumbup:


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: The price I got was $484 not $398*



Don Juan said:


> *31st330i, yo mentioned you got the quote for $398?? by whom. I will like to upgrade my exhaust with for a nicer tone and looks (3inch pipes). I called and the guy told me it retails for $675 minus discount is $498.95 plus shipping !! :yikes:
> 
> Do you know the persons name to get it for $398  *


the guy I always speak with at pacific was louis. unless you called from outside of their area, you probably got a higher price. you could also try cutter (board sponsor) or circlebmw. perhaps the price went up or I was misquoted. on the other hand many dealers charge (say 20%+) above retail and then give you a 15% discount (you end up paying over true list after the discount).

anyway, whoever is first to get this muffler, please measure the diameter of the pipes running through the muffler (not the tips) and post back. also of interest would be any sound clips as well as a pic side by side with the original muffler.


----------

